# Disused Theme Park Scarborough



## TK421 (Feb 23, 2009)

I visited this theme park a few times as a kid. Since I now live close by, it would be rude not to pay it a visit, I even got the missus to come with me 

The site first opened as a Zoo and Marineland, and finally became Mr Marvells theme park, it closed in 1999, with most of the assets being sold off, the rollercoaster going to Knowsley Safari park. 

The site has been covered a few times on this and other forums, but I always find it very sad that these places that were once so full of life are now totally lifeless, (apart from chav's wrecking what remains of course) so I wanted to share it with you all.

There is little left to see, and the area is supposed to be in a regeneration scheme along with the 1932 ampitheatre, however what I could glean from the internet it seems an obvious victim of the current recession.

Entrance, I noticed today that you can see the original 'zoo' wording on the roadway:







Ornate building 






Chav damage






Chair lift






Way out indeed!






Chair lift workings






Dinosaur leg






Volcano's in Scarborough






Amphitheatre











Handrail






Thanks for looking


----------



## chelle (Feb 23, 2009)

*Nice one*

Was this place near the water park?I seem to remember chair lifts many years ago...very interesting all the same.

Stu


----------



## TK421 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes mate, it's at the back of the now disused waterpark, and to the right of the minature North Bay Railway.


----------



## jonney (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks like the kind of place my folks used to drag us to when we were kids.


----------

